# Donde encuentro los pulsadores en pspice 8.0 professional edition



## Julian347 (Dic 9, 2008)

necesito emular un ciruito, y ya encontre todos los componentes en el pspice pero, no he podido encontrar pulsadores, la verdad no tengo la mas minima idea  , gracias


----------

